# Finally got a 96FS



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

Went down to the gun shop this morning. Dealer told me that the 96FS is discontinued; he called around to fellow shops and checked but couldn't find a single 96FS, found a bunch of 92's though. Got back home and did some searching online and called a bunch of gun shops, all said they had only 92's. Finally I found a fellow that ran a shop out of his home, roughly a 100 mile drive, he said he had a single 96 left from a batch of six that he acquired from the local PD when they switched to another weapon. Took the drive down there and ended up purchasing a 96FS that has night sights and some added grip for $487. Considering the rarity of this particular gun I decided to get it. Obviously checked it out on site before purchasing, everything seemed in order, cleaned it and oiled it once I got home too. Only issue is that I didn't get mag's with it because all he had were law enforcement magazines that he couldn't sell to me because they weren't mass compliant. At least I have the gun, getting the mag's ought to be easy.

Anyhow, really excited about the gun, can't wait to try it out at the range once I pick up some 10, 11 or 13 rd mag's. Gonna have to get some new grips too, the ones on there are really worn out. Any recommendations would be nice. Here's a couple pics of the new addition to the family.


----------



## Steve2112 (Nov 19, 2008)

Congrats on the 96. I've had mine for years, and I love it. Like yours, mine was a former police weapon. It had some bluing wear on it, but internally it was great. (And it still is). As for the grips, I like Hogues. They are reasonably priced and very comfortable.


----------



## khegglie (Jun 19, 2007)

*grips*

CT grips go nice with that gun, also can get some nice wood grips or Houge rubber grips.

good luck :smt023


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Go here for help on finding mags:

http://www.berettaforum.net/vb/


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Enjoy the 96*

I am sure you will enjoy your purchase for years to come. I use the Hogue Panel style grips without the finger grooves on the front strap and also use the LaserMax LMS-1441 guide rod laser sight as a duty carry weapon. I have several Beretta factory 11 round mags and quite a few 10 round mags as well. I have one in the Black Bruniton finish and one in the INOX finsh. The 96 with the INOX finish has a Sprinco recoil reducer in it and comes with factory Hogue type rubber grips. The "D" mainspring, Elite II skeletonized hammer and the Elite II mag release make an excellent addition. Gould and Goodrich make an excellent belt slide type holster for a very competitive price. I use a DeSantis Speed Scabbard for IDPA competition along with a pair of twin mag pouches. The Galco shoulder rig is the most comfortable so far and works with a large frame. The offside twin mag pouch can be easily augmented with a belt carry twin mag pouch as well. When using the shoulder holster, I use the Beretta standard grips as the Hogue's seem to "stick" a little to jacket linings and impede a rapid deployment of the weapon. Use Shipwreck's link for mags unless you have a good local source for factory mags or at worst MDS mags. I had a very bad experience with 4 mags ordered directly from Beretta, when they came in they were supposed to hold 10 rounds and would not accept more than 8 in any one. VERY shoddy worksmanship. Sent them back and got a full refund and an apology, really crappy mags. You can get a .22 lr conversion kit as well and a 92 FS if you want to shoot more often and cheaper. Enjoy the weapon, excellent choice. Shoot often and well.


----------



## akr (Mar 8, 2007)

I have a 96 Inox. Now I know why I like to shoot it.


----------

